# Greece



## Klelia_Jerry (May 2, 2015)

Are there any Greeks here?


----------



## Lokin4AReason (May 4, 2015)

nope .. =0)


----------



## Elli (Jul 24, 2015)

Klelia_Jerry said:


> Are there any Greeks here?



Hi there, i am from Greece!


----------

